# Rabid Raccoon



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Just had my first encounter with a rabid raccoon. Wife saw it at the house and pointed it out. I walked up from the barn to see if I could tell where it went. I came up on the opposite side of the house and met it as I came around the corner. It charges, I kick at it, it bites my pants leg and wont let go, I scream like a six year old girl, and the dance party is on. I was finally able to maneuver it where I could stand on it and kill it.

All this time, my wife is asking me "want me to get your gun, want me to get your gun?"

Uh, no, I'm on concrete and besides, I'd probably shoot myself in the leg. I decide later that she was far too eager to get bullets flying in my vicinity.

It didn't bite me, but I had a small sore spot on my leg. I couldn't tell you with 100% certainty if it were there before the encounter. Went to the emergency room and the doctor there felt it was best to treat it as a rabid encounter. One tetanus shot, two syringes of rabies vaccine around the spot on my leg, three more syringes of rabies vaccine in my butt, and I'm on my way home. Three more injections on days 3, 7, and 14 in the arm.

Animal control sends the raccoon for testing and it comes back positive for rabies.

Several "Lessons to be Learned" here. It could have been worse, a lot worse. I'm thankful that it was me rather than my wife (who was wearing sandals) or the grandkids (who were there the day before). It just goes to show how quickly life can throw you a curveball. One minute I'm doing maintenance on my tractor, the next minute I'm trying to keep from getting bit by a rabid animal.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

At least you killed it and it didn't tear you up bad and you could get it tested. Friend had a pet raccoon when we were young and it got mean, bit someones hand and got infection, turned into a **** skin cap.


----------



## MikeBurker (Jun 20, 2021)

RockmartGA said:


> Just had my first encounter with a rabid raccoon. Wife saw it at the house and pointed it out. I walked up from the barn to see if I could tell where it went. I came up on the opposite side of the house and met it as I came around the corner. It charges, I kick at it, it bites my pants leg and wont let go, I scream like a six year old girl, and the dance party is on. I was finally able to maneuver it where I could stand on it and kill it.
> 
> All this time, my wife is asking me "want me to get your gun, want me to get your gun?"
> 
> ...


I heard that rabies shots are really painful. Is that true?


----------

